# 2022 NGRC to be held in SF Bay Area



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

As approved by those in attendance at the NGRC Banquet Friday Night... The 2021 NGRC will be held in Denver and the 2022 National Garden Railway Convention will be hosted by the Bay Area Garden Railway Society. This will be the sixth time BAGRS has hosted the National Convention. 
Russ Miller 
2019 BAGRS President
2016 NGRC Chairman 
And 2022 NGRC Chairman


----------

